# Piko & LGB Track



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 12 pcs of LGB R5 18000 sectional curved track that I want to utilize for temporary Christmas display. Will 12 pcs of Piko R5 complete my circle? Is the joiner the same as the LGB type and are they compatible? Thanks, Alan


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

The radius of the LGB R5 and the Piko R5 are not the same, so 12 pieces of Piko track won't complete your circle.

The diameter of a circle of LGB R5 track is 182.68 inches (a little over 15 feet), while the diameter of a circle of Pko R5 track is 97.83 inches (a little over 8 feet).

Piko's R5 is close to LGB's R3 (94.095 inches).


----------

